# Southern angle headed dragon care?



## Seven_neves (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Was going to get a beardie for my son, but we don't quite have the room for the enclosure it will require. Stopped by Amazing Amazon today and one of the team there said a Southern Angle Headed Dragon might be an option.

Thing is - looking at the care sheets I've managed to locate they look like they might be a touch fragile? Particularly with heat (which is the opposite of what I was told today), with summer approaching how are people keeping theirs below 30 degrees without leaving the aircon on all day?

THX,


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 22, 2017)

i know they need high humidity, and don't like being handled.


----------



## Tyloop (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, they are sensitive to heat as they come from the cool rainforests of NSW and Southern Queensland.

I keep mine in the coolest room in the house and spray them twice daily during warm weather to keep them cool.

I also provide a large water bowl which the soak in often also don't heat the enclosure, even in Melbourne.

I wouldn't personally recommend Angle Headed dragons for a youngster or as a first lizard because you do at times have to 'read' their behaviour and they are more display animals, in saying that, if you do your homework and are willing to help your son out they are great additions to the family.

here's a nice care sheet
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/hypsilurus-spinipes-by-marc-furbank.71552/


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 22, 2017)

You were looking for a beardie? What about a pygmy beardie? They're pretty small compared to the _vitticeps_. Angle Headed Dragons are not for beginners...


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 22, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> You were looking for a beardie? What about a pygmy beardie? They're pretty small compared to the _vitticeps_. Angle Headed Dragons are not for beginners...


 pygmy beardies aren't good handlers either, and are very skittish like similar sized dragons.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm going of topic a bit here but at least AA have care sheets and Kellyville Pets in Sydney seem to do this well. I am depressed by the number of people who buy reptiles and have no idea how to care for them, some make it to reptile vets before it is too late and thankfully a few would be purchasers seek advice here but that is the tip of the iceberg. It amazes me that in 2017 with Google etc where all the information in the world is readily available some people are so ignorant and the poor animal suffers and dies miserably. Yesterday I called into Cammo's and we were discussing this subject, he gets calls and drop ins every day with sick animals that are mostly beyond help and sometimes assists in euthanising them, most common problem is lizards and snakes being kept without heat, often outdoors. He showed me frozen Goldfields Shingle Backs that had cost their owner a lot and then kept outdoors in Sydney till they developed very serious RI, had not fed for some time and were beyond help. While I was there a lady turned up with a Central Bearded Dragon that had serious RI and was emaciated from a long period without eating. To Cammo's credit he tries his best to help the poor creatures at his own expense but cannot take them in without risk to his own animals.
I don't know what the answer is but it is unconscionable to sell a reptile without making sure the purchaser has full knowledge and the right attitude to care for it.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 22, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> pygmy beardies aren't good handlers either, and are very skittish like similar sized dragons.


The pygmies I’ve seen and worked with are happy to sit in your hand or on your shoulder while you do your thing and give them a spray 

But camos reptiles was saying their setup costs more than regular beardies or maybe I misinterpreted what he meant but he was saying it will cost almost double



Bl69aze said:


> The pygmies I’ve seen and worked with are happy to sit in your hand or on your shoulder while you do your thing and give them a spray
> 
> But camos reptiles was saying their setup costs more than regular beardies or maybe I misinterpreted what he meant but he was saying it will cost almost double



@Yellowtail I can’t seem to get a hold of him but on his Facebook posts he usually says to ring or msg him, do you know if this means to do so if you plan on coming in for a visit or if you plan on purchasing something/need something or want photos


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 22, 2017)

He says ring first so you can make sure he will be there to save you a wasted trip, also to make sure he has rats, mice, insects etc you may want. There is usually someone there at weekends but Andrew has a job and is not always there.


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 22, 2017)

Currently own a Southern Angle Headed Dragon. I have read all dozens of care sheets, books and even taken to scholarly articles to try and find some more information that can aid me. I am still noticing little patterns and details and trying to understand what is the best husbandry for him, these are things that I couldn't find anywhere else online.I wouldn't say they are a beginner reptile but without some information on your son, temperament, age, why he wants a lizard ect. It would be hard to gauge what reptile to get for him. I would only get a Southern Angle Headed Dragon if you are definitely going to be the primary caregiver. 

Go for a Bluey if his under 10, they are even more laid back and easy to care for such as ; http://bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm but make sure to read other care sheets as well, hell even a book. It just helps really cement that information . Bluey's are really chilled out and your son can handle them for a much longer period than Bearded Dragons, whom can also be a bit jumpy or more energetic (depending on your sons age).


----------



## Seven_neves (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks All,

Sorry - crazy day at work :/

Hi Tyloop,
Yep, he's only 7 so I would be making all the critical decisions re: setup and management - he'd just be working on queues from me to ensure dragon was fed, watered and enclosure was kept clean. Cheers for the care sheet!

Hi SpottedPythons,
Not sure where you're based, but in VIC pygmy beardies are on an Advanced Licence and I only have a basic.

Hi Yellowtail,
Agree 100% (even as a complete novice), I can guarantee the guy in the shop would have let me take one with me on the day had I have had my licence and wanted to buy on the spot.

Hi assmilan,
My son is 7 and has asked for one continuously for the last year or so as he's fascinated with reptiles. I guess his temperament would be mostly caring, very patient and highly empathetic for his age (he's recently also become a vegetarian after making a realisation of where meat comes from). He's particularly interested in dragons for the features and the energy they display. I think the skink species will probably be a bit docile for him.

I'll do some more reading and see what I come up with (damn, the care sheets I've found thus far can contradict each other wildly). We just decided to go away mid-Jan for a week which now gives me a few concerns about how a fragile species will handle being palmed off to my mother for a week :/

Cheers!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 24, 2017)

netted dragons are nice for a small active species, or maybe a jacky dragon.


----------

